# Antonio Rosetti (1750-1792)



## fusoya

I'm updating the tags in my itunes, and I am having a hard time tracking down the composition/publication dates for Rosetti's Horn Concertos (he possibly composed more Horn Concertos than anyone else in history - C38 in d for single horn and C57 in Eb for 2 Horns are my favorites). Does anyone know of a link with a more detailed catalog than what wikipedia has, thanks?


----------



## presto

Sorry, cant help with the horn concertos but isn’t Rossetti a lovely composer. 
I have quite a number of his works, The Symphony In G Minor, K 1/27 is a real find, one of his best works I’ve yet discovered.


----------



## humanbean

Excellent composer. I've only recently discovered his work, but the few works I have listened to are very high quality and entertaining.

One of my favorites thus far is his String Quartet, Op. 6 No. 6:






Also, I've had the first movement from the following symphony stuck in my head for the past week. Extremely catchy theme:


----------



## John Kiunke

The most underrated symphonist in my opinion. His symphonies in B flat and G minor (both recorded by Concerto Koln) are really on par with the London symphonies of Haydn. I actually prefer them in most cases. The 8 symphonies set by the aforementioned group on the apex label is my most worthwhile CD purchase so far. Really all of the symphonies on that set are EXTRAORDINARY. If you've seen any of my posts or replies, you'll know that I'm a champion of Kozeluch, but Rosetti is the better symphonist.


----------



## Portamento

It is good of you to start this thread on Rosetti. I like his Op. 6 string quartets, but regret to say that I have heard nothing else. I like Kozeluch's trio sonatas, and, on an unrelated note, his wistful quote regarding Mozart. Since you seem to be knowledgable on composers from this era, what do you think of Adalbert Gyrowetz? Second-rate for sure, but what do you consider to be his best work?

EDIT: There is already a Rosetti thread:
http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html


----------



## Harrison Clark

I have never heard this man's music, thank you for giving me something to listen to tonight


----------



## Pugg

Portamento said:


> It is good of you to start this thread on Rosetti. I like his Op. 6 string quartets, but regret to say that I have heard nothing else. I like Kozeluch's trio sonatas, and, on an unrelated note, his wistful quote regarding Mozart. Since you seem to be knowledgable on composers from this era, what do you think of Adalbert Gyrowetz? Second-rate for sure, but what do you consider to be his best work?
> 
> EDIT: There is already a Rosetti thread:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html


That was deep in the forum dungeons, well done!


----------



## Taggart

There *is* an index which allows you to check if there is a guest book. This thread has been merged with the old one.


----------



## John Kiunke

Portamento said:


> Since you seem to be knowledgable on composers from this era, what do you think of Adalbert Gyrowetz? Second-rate for sure, but what do you consider to be his best work?
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html


Gyrowetz is alright, but he never really impressed me all that much.


----------

